# Monitor Color gone bad



## Copernicus (Dec 7, 2002)

O.S. Windows 98SE and MS Office 2003

Problem. Last Night as I was shutting down my system, I experienced a major color shift on the screen, almost like a fiery sundown effect in the real world.
Today when I booted up this effect was still present. It's almost as if a red filter has been laid down over the screen as blues have turned blue/green/teal, greys are red tinted, anything yellow has gone orange, and so on. My monitor was not new when I bought it about ten years ago, so am I starting to experience monitor failure or is the SVGA card going stupid? I need an answer on this fairly quickly as the afterimage from the shift is way hard on my eyes.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Test the monitor on a different system.

But you cannot run Office 2003 on Win9X systems...


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe you could try resetting the monitor or Degaussing it.


----------



## Copernicus (Dec 7, 2002)

Elected to replace the monitor with something newer and more efficient. Went with an Acer 17". Not a plug for the product per se but what a difference in resolution and picture clarity! My old monitor is now destined for the recyclers. Apparently the older ones should not just be trashed out to the dump anymore.Thanks for your help. Jim.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Good choice, Jim.

Do enjoy the new monitor.

Zee


----------



## technojunky (Jul 29, 2008)

I had the same issue with my PC, but now it's solved, here's how I did it. Believe me it works!

www.techjunkiss.blogspot.com


----------



## Yanto (Jul 16, 2008)

If it's the display card problem, then the color shift should happen from your first start up screen. If not, then it should be the monitor problem itself.

If there are any charity center who accept old monitors and repair them then send the monitors to remote area schools, I suggest you donate it to them. Broken monitor is misfortune  But giving it to charity (as long as they think it can be fixed) is a good deed.

http://acespower.blogspot.com


----------

